# Attaching Crupper with Block.



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

does it have a clip on the end of it?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

nope its a block like a metal T block.. like in the link.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

obviously for an English saddle?
Western cruppers have a clip where your T is and it just attaches to the back of the saddle. Most western saddles have a crupper ring behind the cantle that it just clips to. Your going to have to rely on the english side of the members :lol:


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh jeeze does no one know?! LOL


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

HMM, not sure on this one myself , but did you buy it at horse loverZ , underneath their was was box that you could ask a question through email..perhaps they could help you .

I never used a crupper on any of my saddles.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh I could give that a shot.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

All I can find says it fits into the underside of the saddle. I'm still looking


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

it slides into your gullet


----------



## luvmyperch (Oct 5, 2009)

Slides into the gullet of an english saddle and sort of stops with the flap on the back of the underside of the saddle, if that makes sense?!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a wintec AP and it doesnt seem to go there LOL Maybe im not trying hard enough xD Im afraid of it getting stuck


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

An english crupper will attach around your billet straps, like the loops on an english saddle pad would to hold it in place. 

Did you get the right style of crupper? If you got the kind with just the metal T part, It slides in the gullet and you just pull back as much as you can until its snug.

Look on this page and you'll see a picture of a crupper adapter and how it is installed... that's how you'd do the metal one.


----------



## SeWHC (Jul 1, 2009)

Whoops, forgot to post the link. 

http://www.runningbear.com/Cat-2008-21-30.pdf


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I got the one thats in the link that I posted. 

Ill try getting it in the underside of the saddle again tomorrow. It didnt seem to want to actually go in, but I also wasnt trying very hard just in case I was wrong. lol 

Thanks for the link


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

That is an english crupper. It does NOT fit on the billets in any way.

Take the "T", line it the long way in the groove between the two sides of the panels (along the spine of the saddle). Once in the groove, turn it sideways so that the wings of the "T" slide under the panels. Pull it back toward the back of the saddle until the rear panel stops it.

Unbuckle one side of the tail piece and slide it under the tail. Then, adjust the length along the back until the tail loop hangs about an inch below the dock.

Hope this helps. If you are wanting this for a westrn saddle......


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Allison's description and the photo in the link makes more sense. It should be attached more to the rear of the saddle than toward the front.


----------

